# New overnight spot?



## SquirrellCook (Mar 1, 2022)

*Donhead Saint Andrew, Wiltshire, United Kingdom*​
Just needs a few more minutes to clean up after the caravaner!

Thanks Jon for helping to keep Wiltshire litter free.


----------



## LadyofTheLake (Mar 3, 2022)

Ohhh no. 
No wonder people don't like us parking up. 
Why do people do this is beyond me.


----------



## Owlhouse (Mar 6, 2022)

Doesn't look like a caravan. This looks more like fly tipping set on fire to hide the evidence....


----------



## caledonia (Mar 7, 2022)

Owlhouse said:


> Doesn't look like a caravan. This looks more like fly tipping set on fire to hide the evidence....


You can see the tow hitch and jockey wheel at the front of the mess so defo a caronavan.


----------



## barryd (Mar 7, 2022)

How come those plastic Jerry can water carriers look in perfect condition and everything else is burnt to a crisp?  I would have those away!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2022)

Never fart in an enclosed space where lit gas is present.


----------



## alcam (Mar 7, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Never fart in an enclosed space where lit gas is present.


So you are in control of your farts ? 
Not sure I am able to do that


----------



## GeoffL (Mar 7, 2022)

caledonia said:


> You can see the tow hitch and jockey wheel at the front of the mess so defo a caronavan.


It appears to include a trailer of some sort (because of the nose of the drawbar and Alko stabilising hitch). However, on examination, I note there are three different gas cylinders that would probably have exploded if they were there from the start. Also, there are fresh and grey water containers that would have melted if they'd been there during the fire. Something's not right and so I suspect that it might have been a caravan at some time, it was probably unserviceable, possibly deliberately set alight, and definitely added to after the fire had started...


----------



## Owlhouse (Mar 11, 2022)

caledonia said:


> You can see the tow hitch and jockey wheel at the front of the mess so defo a caronavan.


Agree, but when you look at what is lying around it does not look like it is a typical caravan layout. There are two different types of gas bottle, the wheel is at the front, huge tubes at the rear (certainly not from the heater), the general detritus is more like a trailer full of rubbish that has been set on fire. Very little sign of a typical caravan framework and no sign of the wheels in the middle? I am no forensic expert but I would be very doubtful of this being an ex caravan.


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 11, 2022)

Owlhouse said:


> Agree, but when you look at what is lying around it does not look like it is a typical caravan layout. There are two different types of gas bottle, the wheel is at the front, huge tubes at the rear (certainly not from the heater), the general detritus is more like a trailer full of rubbish that has been set on fire. Very little sign of a typical caravan framework and no sign of the wheels in the middle? I am no forensic expert but I would be very doubtful of this being an ex caravan.


Crap Caravan someone has filled with old crap to get rid of and then burnt it.... (makes it difficult forensically) 

Seen loads like that over the years


----------

